# Conformation for dressage?



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

teamfire said:


> Hey there, I'm back. Yes, the search continues.
> 
> So, a certain thoroughbred cross has caught my eye. How is her conformation in terms for mid-level dressage? No worries, I have more important factors in mind these days, but I am curious...
> I am concerned about her stifle in particular. It's hard to tell, but is it a very high stifle? Same as her point of shoulder, is it too low?
> ...


Is this some random picture you put up. Is she for sale somewhere..an ad maybe.

Are you considering her seriously.

If none of the above, and if this horse does not belong to you, do you have permission to post it and put her up for critique?


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Yes, it is a horse up for sale, and I am very seriously considering. I have already met with the seller (which is the horse's trainer) for a previous horse, and this one just came up, so I'm thinking of seeing this mare too. The picture is public, not sent privately (I did re-upload, since I didn't want to hotlink), and thus should be okay for critiquing.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

teamfire said:


> Yes, it is a horse up for sale, and I am very seriously considering. I have already met with the seller (which is the horse's trainer) for a previous horse, and this one just came up, so I'm thinking of seeing this mare too. The picture is public, not sent privately (I did re-upload, since I didn't want to hotlink), and thus should be okay for critiquing.



Good.

The only thing I don't like is the shoulder does not extend into the back but ends too abruptly.

The one hock I can see looks "capped" but if it is that can be managed.

The only thing that you need to make a final decision is price and ridability and if you can handle her.

A video would help.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

No video, sadly. I do, however, have some action shots. Would those help?

Anyone else have comments?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I would like to see a better photo of the front legs. I am concerned about the pasterns and possibly the knees.

Both of her hocks do appear capped (which may or may not be of no concern), and her shoulder angle is really quite steep, which I suppose is less of an issue in dressage than in some other disciplines. Same thing with her steep croup and straight stifle angle. 

She looks massively tall. Is she?


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

HOLY SHOULDERS! Big head too =P personally I don't liker her O.O


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

She's 16.2, so not unusually tall.

Too bad about the shoulder... she's got such a great temperament, very willing.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I wouldnt worry toooo much about her shoulders. They are very prominent. If she's very willing with a good temperament I would consider her for dressage. Looks like a very sweet gal.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

There's a video now.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I liked her until I saw her move.

There's something about her gaits that I really don't like. She looks rushed and unbalanced, maybe? Her canter looked flat and strung out. She looks like she is leaning into the rider's hands.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

She doesn't have as much suspension as I like to see in dressage horses. As a matter of fact, she doesn't seem to have a whole lot of suspension at all. I would pass if you're looking at her for a strictly dressage mount.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

slightly off-topic: can someone explain what you mean by "capped hocks"?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i like her.

I'm not good at confo and movements though...she did looked rushed with her movements but I still like her. Couldn't that be fixed?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Gidget said:


> i like her.
> 
> I'm not good at confo and movements though...she did looked rushed with her movements but I still like her. Couldn't that be fixed?


Other that suspension is the next step in the training of this horse nothing needs to be "fixed".


There is nothing wrong with the movement at all. It is the natural movement that allows for so much in a higher level. It probably seems rushed to many because most seem to think that dawdling movement I see on so many video here are considered as "good".

If this were a training level test they were doing in that video I would expect a good judge to give a score in the high 70's.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I cant really judge the horse, but I think she is STUNNING. You would definitly get noticed showing


----------

